# 2013 vs 2014 rome 390 boss



## kvw (Apr 2, 2013)

With what happened to my 2013, 390 boss ankle straps within only half a season, I'd say yes if they really did improve-on/fix that. 

The padding in mine completely packed out making it a pretty pathetic ankle strap in less than 10 days or riding. I ended up purchasing a 'shoulder pad' for a laptop bag to give the ankle strap back some life. It looks pretty ghetto but it works. But that's pretty bad that I had to do that on such a new binding if you ask me. But hey, people love Rome 390s regardless. :dunno:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Perhaps you got a bad batch KVW. The straps on mine are as cushy now as they were on day one.


----------



## kvw (Apr 2, 2013)

NWBoarder, that is definitely a possibility. The foam is collapsed only on one binding, the other is still full and plush. 

However you can see here, Rome at least thought it was worth the R&D time to modify and add more padding in there so perhaps they knew it could use a little help. Rome 390 Boss Snowboard Bindings 2014 - Wiredsport One Hit - YouTube 

You can also see someone else's comment about swapping out the ankle straps with the more supportive Targa ones in response to my experience (yes that's me). 

My other criticism of the 2012/13 390 boss is the forward lean adjustment lever. Mine would get flipped too easily and I would sometimes find myself riding with 0 lean half way down the hill. You can see in this video, they also made a change to that as well to help prevent this. 

Since Rome actually took steps to improve and fix these aggravating issues, I'd recommend the newer ones over the 2013 even under discount. In fact, this experience only made me respect my old cheap Ride LX bindings more which were completely trouble free. The only reason I went with 390 bosses was because of all the favorable reviews and I wanted to try canting. Alas, overall I was dissatisfied but acknowledge it could just be my set that had that issue. OP, YMMV.

I just picked up a set of 2013 Union Atlas bindings for 143 shipped on Evo last week. Hoping to try those puppies out this coming weekend. I admit, my experience with bindings (or snowboarding for that matter) is limited. Hopefully I have better success with Union.


----------



## kvw (Apr 2, 2013)

OK, I just got a new board and just road my second run of the season and after making some angle changes, unfortunately I have to add some more bad news to my 2013 Rome 390 Boss experience. On top of the stuff I experienced above, now I have add cracking Rome mounting disk to that list.  Behold:









Again on the *right* binding this is happening. This is not occuring on my left binding. 

Here's a couple pics of the left binding disk that doesn't appear to be showing any signs of failure. 

 

And just for kicks, here's a pic of the "fix" i did to the collapsed right side ankle strap. 

 

Seems to work quite well actually but adds even more weight to a rather weighty binding. 

Overall, I have to say I'm quite disappointed in my experience with these bindings, especially considering they're under a year old (about 15-20 'half days' of riding), and the strap padding collapsing in only a few of those days... although as already discussed, it could be just my binding and I got a "bad one"... but I doubt it. 

Another theory i've been bouncing around in my head as to why this may be occurring (the collapse strap and cracking disk) is perhaps my riding habits. My back foot tends to be the most 'active' - I've only recently started snowboarding with a background in DH longboarding so I inherently, sort of, drop my back knee at times by instinct ("drop knee stance") and maybe all that extra manhandling of the binding is too much for it. Although, that leads me back to, then wouldn't my bindings before my Rome's (Ride LX) experiencing similar issues? Perhaps that's the difference between Ride metal mounting disk and Rome's plastic. Also Ride's strap is less overall "plush", and more firm but also more wide, but regardless there's still no difference between the left and right strap - the padding hasn't broken down any unlike these Romes. Just observations and opinions obviously, no need to venomously come to Rome's defense. The binding certainly does have it's benefits (love the extra EVA non-canted and canted pads), adjustability, buckles, performance... Just not diggin on the durability mainly.

Anyway obviously I'm in the market for a new binding and I guess I'll reach out to Rome and see if they can at least supply me a new mounting disk. Hopefully this thing doesn't break off completely tomorrow or I can have heavenly's shop adapt someone's mounting disk to this binding, just to get me through the day.


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

bummer, i was thinking about getting some 2013 ride bindings from evo...so reasonably priced. maybe that is why...

only positive is that i guess it shows that they may truly be getting the board flex all the way to the bindings the way the 'v rod baseplate'.

all rome bindings have lifetime warranty, but if it breaks all the time it is not worth the trouble.


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

My 2013s are perfectly fine after a season and this year. If it was up to me I'd just buy the 13s between the two, haven't had any reason to buy this years.


----------



## kvw (Apr 2, 2013)

Just a follow up with good news regarding Rome's customer service. :thumbsup: I submitted a warranty claim via their website, showed them pics of the disks and the one strap yesterday evening and they're shipping me out 2 new disks and a new ankle strap *today*, no questions asked. They didn't have any more camo ones but whatever, that's fine. Not like my Romes look very pretty anymore.  

Btw, before submitting this warranty claim, I looked it up and bought the 390 Bosses from Backcountry for $143 last on Feb 18, 2013, just to give you an idea of how old they are not. I noticed on their website, they listed the warranty on 390 bindings as 2 years which is impressive - a year longer than most other bindings. 

In the meantime, Any Mountain has a 20% off sale coupon you can get in the malls so I got me some 2014 Burton Malavitas for my new board. Came out to $207.96 w/ coupon. Here's hoping they perform and hold up as well as their reputation suggest they do. 








When the replacement Rome parts come in, I'll throw my 390 Bosses back on the T.rice and hopefully get another season out of it. If I get another season out of it, I'd say I at least got my moneys worth out of the Romes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

I've had some issues with my 390's as well. One of the biggest changes of the new model is the sole length adjustment. That alone makes the newer model worth it in my opinion. Just having three settings isn't enough these days I had to do weeks of tweaking to get my 390's running right. But I do like them now on my TRS but almost gave up on em a few times and was going to sell them off. I wanted to get them working because of the canting though. No issues with the straps and fixing the forward lean was just setting it up. And the hitting it with lock-tite and tightening the screw. 

On a side note I must love punishment because I got a pair of Mob Boss for my Artifact Rocker and I've broken the damn straps twice now. Last two times up to the mountain and I'm "Jerry-Rigging" brand new bindings... But Rome's Warranty Dept is top notch they have sent me replacement parts no questions asked each time. Great company that stands behind their products. 

Best bindings out there for set and forget in my opinion is the Union Force. No issues ever and mine are the oldest bindings I've owned and they've been on three different boards now.


----------

